# Looking for some work in Maine



## EPACF (Dec 7, 2003)

I'm moving to Appleton, ME and will be looking for some plowing work. I don't have real fancy equipment, just a 94 F-150 w/ 7.5 meyer plow, but it's good for driveways and such. Email [email protected] if you need any help in the Appleton, Union, Camden, Damariscotta area. I will be available January on


----------

